# Athens Fall Late Night 2016 - October 8th - Athens, Georgia



## cuberkid10 (Sep 1, 2016)

For Jacob and I's 5th Athens competition, we are excited to announce Athens Fall Late Night! As the title suggests, this competition will be held from 3:00pm to 12:00am (midnight). We also will be hosting KILOMINX as an unofficial event during the evening break!

*Date:* October 8th, 2016

*Location:*
Tate Student Center at the University of Georgia
45 Baxter Street, Athens, GA 30603
Room 0135 - Reception Hall

*Competitor Limit: *45 (as of right now, we are nearly half full, so register and pay ASAP)

*Events: *3x3 (2 rounds), 4x4 (3 rounds), 6x6 (1 round), Megaminx (1 round), Clock (2 rounds), Square-1 (2 rounds), Kilominx (1 round, unofficial)

*Tentatives:* More rounds of some of the above listed events

*WCA:* https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/AthensFallLateNight2016
*CubingUSA: *https://www.cubingusa.com/AthensFallLateNights2016/index.php

*Delegate:* Jambrose Happy first competition as delegate! get rekt
*Organizers:* Katie Hull and Jacob Ambrose


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 1, 2016)

People competing at midnight will be bad
but I like the kilominx lol, not that I'm going or anything there's a comp much closer on the same day


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 1, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> People competing at midnight will be bad


Most competitions pander to those who are early morning people. Jacob and I for one are late night people, so getting up super early for comps really takes a toll on us throughout the day and for some people, competing early in the morning is bad. So we thought it would be cool to have a comp that works well for the late night people for once. We also put the common events towards the early part of the day, so that people can leave afterwards if they wish.


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Sep 1, 2016)

Sounds like a cool idea! I get my best times late at night. There should totally be more comps like this one.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 1, 2016)

I'm gonna miss you southern cubists 

REALLY WISH I COULD GO TO THIS ONE


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 1, 2016)

3pm-midnight? Sounds like college. Feeling much regret for never doing this at UMich.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Sep 1, 2016)

Kit Clement said:


> 3pm-midnight? Sounds like college. Feeling much regret for never doing this at UMich.


Originally 6pm-3am but venues are pretty hard to get at that time.


----------



## Torch (Sep 1, 2016)

Fun fact: this comp marks more GA comps in the new era (2015-present) than the old (2006-2011).


----------



## ducttapecuber (Sep 1, 2016)

Can't believe y'all are doing this... Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes.
Maybe I can come to the next one! (Not during marching season)


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Sep 1, 2016)

ducttapecuber said:


> Can't believe y'all are doing this... Good luck! Can't wait to hear how it goes.
> Maybe I can come to the next one! (Not during marching season)


Yaaa, I'm in marching band too, and fall comps are hard.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 1, 2016)

Since this competition is in Georgia, I'm not gonna go, but I just wanted to share a few thoughts of mine.

Awesome idea. My dad hates waking up early to go to regular comps. Maybe this can kickstart a movement of afternoon-evening competitions.


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 1, 2016)

the only reason I'm considering going is because of Squan; I'm really slow after 10. And how will you deal with lighting?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 1, 2016)

i cant go because i live in s.t louis but you should do an eralier time. just a suggestion


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Sep 1, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> i cant go because i live in s.t louis but you should do an eralier time. just a suggestion


Thanks for the suggestion. The idea of the comp is to give people a chance to compete later than normal. Just a cool idea that some people might like, if they don't then they don't have to go to it, there will be plenty of comps in the future.

But you should really keep an open mind about this new ideas, just a suggestion.


----------



## biscuit (Sep 1, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> i can't go because i live in missouri but you should do an earlier sic round. just a suggestion.



Am confused. Are you saying something about Justin living in MO? If so, then that made no sense.


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 1, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Am confused. Are you saying something about Justin living in MO? If so, then that made no sense.



It's a joke from the olden days, kekek


----------



## Aussie (Sep 1, 2016)

This sounds like such a great idea! I'm a night person too. I doubt I'll be able to come, my family is going to Atlanta just a week before the competition and I don't think they're willing to come back again just a few days later.  I'll still try to come, though.


----------



## DGCubes (Sep 2, 2016)

Oh man, that's a pretty cool idea. As someone who's not a nighttime person at all (I go to bed around 9:30 to 10 and get up around 6 to 7), I'd probably do pretty badly if I went. I'd probably drop to the floor once it hit 11:30, lol. 

Still, sounds awesome for nighttime people. Hope it goes well!


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Sep 2, 2016)

Everyone has been commenting on the time of the competition, but what stood out to me is that there are more rounds of 4x4 than 3x3. That's just me though. 

Either way, I also think evening competitions are better. Then I can cry myself to sleep the moment I get home.


----------



## Matt11111 (Sep 2, 2016)

We should really do more evening comps. Or better yet, we should have short comps that last.. i'unno, 2-4 hours and has like 2-4 events? Then there can be multiple comps over the course of a few weeks or months with the same staff and many of the same competitors. If people can find the venues to have these short comps, maybe people can register for the first one, and they get a pass to attend all the rest with one payment (or if the events included in any of them don't interest them, they can pay for just the ones they want to go to). Perhaps there could be a 9-week series where they have one main event and one side event per weekend on Saturday afternoons?

I don't know. Just a thought. This evening comp could open up a lot of ideas for scheduling.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 2, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> As someone who's not a nighttime person at all (I go to bed around 9:30 to 10 and get up around 6 to 7)


Oh geez, I sometimes go to bed at the time you get up 



PenguinsDontFly said:


> Everyone has been commenting on the time of the competition, but what stood out to me is that there are more rounds of 4x4 than 3x3.


I love 4x4 



Matt11111 said:


> Then there can be multiple comps over the course of a few weeks or months with the same staff and many of the same competitors.


Not in the same area (200km?). WCA has a strict 30 day rule for comps too close to each other.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Sep 2, 2016)

Hello all! Cubing USA crashed and had to back up. If you registered and do not see your name on the competitor's list and did not receive an email from me with instructions of what to do, could you please contact me immediately! Thank you.


----------



## DanpHan (Sep 3, 2016)

still too early for my liking tbh, but still pretty cool. However, having 3x3 ending so early kind of kills the point for me. Still feels like pandering.

it's not late enough for me to cube well, how am i supposed to make 3x3 cutoff now


----------



## Blake4512 (Sep 3, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Oh geez, I sometimes go to bed at the time you get up



Omg same. I thought I was the only one ahahaha


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Sep 3, 2016)

What will be interesting to see is if/how much this will affect performance, especially in the later events. The event list is a bit odd tho lol (as PDF mentioned, more 4x4 than 3x3.)


----------



## cuberkid10 (Sep 21, 2016)

Hey, we've opened up 10 more spots. Good luck!


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 22, 2016)

whee signed up
gogogogogoalsssssss
3x3: lol idc
4x4: sub1 average? idc about 4x4 either
6x6: sub3:30 single, sub 3:40 mean
Mega: sub1:25 single, sub1:30 avg (this isn't happening)
Clock: sub12 avg, sub10 single
Squan: sub15 avg, sub12 single


----------



## Storm (Sep 24, 2016)

Well, unfortunately I already have plans for the 8th, so I can't make it. Maybe next time. I like the idea of a late competition, though.


----------



## Torch (Sep 29, 2016)

Goals:
Don't die
Don't sing
Sub-Jared 3x3 average
Keep my PB streak


----------



## YouCubing (Sep 29, 2016)

Torch said:


> Goals:
> Don't die
> Don't sing
> Sub-Jared 3x3 average
> Keep my PB streak


Don't die
Don't fall asleep during 4x4
Don't fail
Get a new PB streak started up


----------



## Meow (Oct 2, 2016)

goals

3x3: sub 9.5/sub9 assuming I can make cutoff
4x4: 45 possibly
6 and squan: I don't really know, maybe get a pb in 1 or both of these events


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 6, 2016)

goals

3: make cutoff
4: make cutoff
6: make cutoff
mega: make cutoff
rubik's clark: make cutoff
square juan: make cutoff


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 6, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> goals
> 
> 3: make cutoff
> 4: make cutoff
> ...


Square Juan? You mean Hexaminx?


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 6, 2016)

JustinTimeCuber said:


> Square Juan? You mean Hexaminx?


nah thats the other square juan


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 6, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> nah thats the other square juan


I wonder how many people actually got my joke


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 7, 2016)

Alright guys, we may not have Chris trains on our awards, but I think that they still turned out great!


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 7, 2016)

I MISS ALL YOU GUYS
HAVE FUN EVERYONE


----------



## Matt11111 (Oct 7, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Alright guys, we may not have Chris trains on our awards, but I think that they still turned out great!
> View attachment 6978


SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryyyyyyyyy, I don't speak symbols.

Also, my keyboard glitches right there, so... Sorry about that too.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 7, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Alright guys, we may not have Chris trains on our awards, but I think that they still turned out great!
> View attachment 6978



Y U no krish treans?


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 7, 2016)

Chris Tra(i)n

put some Wittingtonsworthies on the things instead


----------



## Torch (Oct 7, 2016)

biscuit said:


> Y U no krish treans?


It's OK, I have one here:


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 7, 2016)

Ray, you sir have just won the internet.


----------



## Torch (Oct 7, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> Ray, you sir have just won the internet.


My mom found it and sent it to me, she deserves the credit!


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Oct 7, 2016)

Torch said:


> My mom found it and sent it to me, she deserves the credit!


ray's mom wins the internet

gg


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 8, 2016)

Torch said:


> It's OK, I have one here:


HAS ANYONE SENT THIS TO CHRIS YET
HE NEEDS TO SEE IT

also whoop 1 day left


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 8, 2016)

Goals:
Successful competition
Get more than 3 hours of sleep
PB in something other than Clock


----------



## KenBrace (Oct 8, 2016)

Wish I would have seen this earlier. I'd have gone. Too late now. Need to keep up with the community more.


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Oct 10, 2016)

I had such a great time, too bad I had to leave really early...


----------



## Torch (Oct 10, 2016)

Can you post the full Kilo results?


----------



## JaredRB9000 (Oct 10, 2016)

When they post the results, they should be here:
https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/AthensFallLateNight2016
Trust me, I'm waiting too.


----------



## biscuit (Oct 10, 2016)

JaredRB9000 said:


> When they post the results, they should be here:
> https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/AthensFallLateNight2016
> Trust me, I'm waiting too.



Kilo isn't an official event so it's not going to be posted there.


----------



## YouCubing (Oct 10, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> whee signed up
> gogogogogoalsssssss
> 3x3: lol idc
> 4x4: sub1 average? idc about 4x4 either
> ...


3x3: lel comp PB single
4x4: lel comp PB avg
6x6: rip internal pop ;----;
Mega: 2nd best ever single, overall PB avg
Clock: not sub12 avg, but sub10 single and I got 3rd so yay
Squan: tfw you get double state records but you're already too tired to function so you don't care (11 single, 13 avg)
Kilo: lol

I did a lot better than I thought I would, maybe I should night solve more. gr9 comp guys 
also my official Squan avg now beats my official 3x3 avg by almost a second lol


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 11, 2016)

DanpHan said:


> goals
> 
> 3: make cutoff
> 4: make cutoff
> ...


3: yeah
4: yeah
6: yeah
megtaminx: yeah
rubik's clark: yeah
square juan: yeah
kilominx even though i didnt mention it (and my goal was to make cutoff): yeah


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Oct 11, 2016)

Hello All!!!

Just submitted the results, hopefully they'll go up soon (sorry for the delay I was selected to play at the UGA vs USC game on Sunday ).

Also sorry that I was extremely sick, this obviously affected the competition and I can't apologize enough for this. But regardless of the round cuts and lowered cutoffs, I do hope that you all enjoyed this unique competition. I hope that we can do another one like this again!

This was the first competition (or so I was told) to hold Kilominx!!! Here are the results for that. Correct me if an average was wrong.
Kilominx Results.pdf


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 11, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> Hello All!!!
> 
> Just submitted the results, hopefully they'll go up soon (sorry for the delay I was selected to play at the UGA vs USC game on Sunday ).
> 
> ...


hope you're feeling better now man, sorry if I bothered you during the comp


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 11, 2016)

@DanpHan Time to update that siggy boy


----------



## Torch (Oct 11, 2016)

Jaysammey777 said:


> (sorry for the delay I was selected to play at the UGA vs USC game on Sunday ).



The way you phrase this makes it sound like you're out there tackling people!


----------



## biscuit (Oct 11, 2016)

Torch said:


> The way you phrase this makes it sound like you're out there tackling people!



I'm pretty sure that actually happened


----------



## cuberkid10 (Oct 11, 2016)

biscuit said:


> I'm pretty sure that actually happened


Yep, he definitely tackled that... trumpet


----------



## DanpHan (Oct 11, 2016)

cuberkid10 said:


> @DanpHan Time to update that siggy boy


hey
how about gtfo


----------

